
It’s Never Too Early to Fire - transitorykris
http://a16z.com/2017/05/24/on-firing-why-when-how/
======
bognition
Two of the top engineers at my previous startup left because of an incompetent
vp of engineering. Once they left it was obvious the vp had to go but by that
time it was too late. We lost the critical mass that we needed to continue
recruiting and the entire engineering org feel into mediocrity.

